# Cannot get wireless internet access



## Happy Girl (9 Aug 2010)

When I try to access the internet my computer is telling me "Cable is not plugged into a Local Area Conncetion". The computer has not been used for a month and was working perfectly before that. My wireless connection is not working however when I connect with the ethernet cable I have internet access. There is no green light on my Belkin USB so would I be right in assuming that the problem has to be with the USB. Is there anything else I need to check out before I go out and buy a new one?


----------



## 26cb (9 Aug 2010)

Try your USB device in another computer, it could be your USB socket rather than the wireless device.


----------



## alt1 (9 Aug 2010)

Happy Girl said:


> When I try to access the internet my computer is telling me "Cable is not plugged into a Local Area Conncetion". The computer has not been used for a month and was working perfectly before that. My wireless connection is not working however when I connect with the ethernet cable I have internet access. There is no green light on my Belkin USB so would I be right in assuming that the problem has to be with the USB. Is there anything else I need to check out before I go out and buy a new one?



The message your getting is because it is looking for the wired connection. Click on the icon for this and disable it. If you hit start, the connect to, it should say wireless network connection. make sure it is enabled and you should get the same type icon as you just disabled for the wired connection. Click this and then repair. If that does not work try reinstalling the driver for the belkin device.


----------



## Happy Girl (10 Aug 2010)

Have investigated further and if I push router firmly to the right the green light comes on again and wireless connection is made so obviously something is loose in the router itself. Any suggestions on how to repair or will I have to buy a new one?


----------



## bigjoe_dub (10 Aug 2010)

you would be better off getting a new one.  cheap enough in maplins/harvey normans/ argos etc.


----------

